# Drawing time!!! :D [New drawing added!!]



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Please comment on them!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice. You really have the eyes down. The colored pencil one is much improved from what I can see. Keep up the good work


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I really like the one of Lexi. You did a good job coloring it


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

lol thxs i had fun drawing them both as well


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

no one else


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

they look really good. the second one is amazing!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

thank you


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ooooh. Pretty. :wink: My horses are usually never head shots, but running or something. I may be able to take pics tomorrow, especially of Bite My Dust. He's my baby.  

Anyway, yeah. I love the second one! I love eyeshots, if you would like an eyshot to draw (just wondering) you can do my photograph. =) I'll post it if you want. :wink:


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

ty and of course i'd love to try and draw it! Post w.e picture you would like to see me draw and ill post them up! 


This goes to anyone else. Post some pictures you want to see drawn  If you by any chance like the drawing enough (i dont think u will but..) i can deff. send you a copy. just PM me.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

the second and third are pretty good


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i think that they look great!!!!!!!!!! i absoloutly love the second one!! also are you looking for critique????


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I have to agree, I really like the one you titled "Lexi" as well!

Care to try some spots?
Pick one, or do both in the same pic? :wink:
(Kozmo is the strawberry, Domino the black & white....)
I realize one is summer and the other in winter coat, so use your artistic license.....thanks!


----------

